# 125" + 5/8" Drum Machine



## plumberfarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

I am looking for a new drum machine. All drains I work with are 4" or less I have a 3/8" 100ft machine now but I need something heavier duty that reaches 125-150ft and can handle roots. I have looked at the k750 and the general 92 but is there any machine that holds 125 or more that you guys know of thanks!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I recommend the K60 by Ridgid. The K60 has 150 feet hollow core 7/8" cable, it can handle roots, and is perfect for 3" and 4" main lines. I know it is a sectional machine, but if you kink the cable, just throw that section away, and get a new section. The sections are 15 foot a piece.

I am a fan of sectional machines. Some drain cleaning professionals prefer a drum. To each his own.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I run a K-7500 with 11/16" cable...
I also make up a 20-25' anchor cable so I have that lil bit extra to reach out and touch something...

It's a tight fit and the cable has to be in good condition but I don't beat mine up...

5/8" should easily fit...


----------



## plumberfarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

Redwood will the connector go through the power feeder?


----------



## plumberfarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

Also does anybody have any experience with the general maxi rooter?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberfarmer said:


> Redwood will the connector go through the power feeder?


I use the Duracable screw ends and a hex coupling. I momentarily open the autofeed to manually pull it through...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Duracable DM175. They offer a variety of drum sizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

wheres jerry mac !


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> wheres jerry mac !



On the phone with another upset Trojan customer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

lmao , and probably is


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Spartan 300 you can get a little over a hundred feet in there with the leader and anchor and is perfect for light roots.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Spartan 300 you can get a little over a hundred feet in there with the leader and anchor and is perfect for light roots.



Not of 5/8"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Duracable dm30. At roto I used the blue version with 125 of 11/16. It was tight but it worked. 5/8 would fit for sure. Our shop has a speed rooter 91 with 125' of 5/8 cable. Some people like spartan. I am not one of those people. Duracable and gorlitz and mytana and coast mfg all make large sled machines that will hold 150 of 3/4 in drum. I know a guy who keeps 175' of 11/16 in his dm55(blue version). If you don't like open reels duracable, mytana, and gorlitz all offer enclosed drums as well. Personally I think sleds are the way to go when it comes to large sewer machines.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

.55 in the Spartan 300 is very strong. If you don't mind the weight Spartan 1065 or Gorlitz 68HD.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry no upset customers this week !
just crazy H.O. that want to buy sectional cables like they saw their draiman use,:thumbsup:

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL !


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm curious where you live that you regularly need 125-150 ft cable?

Maybe 1 out of 30 here are more than 100 ft.

If you put Magnum .66 into a Spartan 1065, you can fit 137 ft of cable in there(that includes anchor and leader).

Still not quite the 150 you're looking for, but close.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I recommend the K60 by Ridgid. The K60 has 150 feet hollow core 7/8" cable, it can handle roots, and is perfect for 3" and 4" main lines. I know it is a sectional machine, but if you kink the cable, just throw that section away, and get a new section. The sections are 15 foot a piece.
> 
> I am a fan of sectional machines. Some drain cleaning professionals prefer a drum. To each his own.


Sectional VS Drum machine really just seems to be where you live.

In Oklahoma City, 90% were outside cleanouts, so a sectional machine(The Ridgid 1500) worked perfect.

Here in Colorado Springs, there's maybe 5% outside cleanouts, and mostly all finished basements, so a sectional would be a nightmare.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Here in NE Missouri with all the hills and hollers it can run from 50' to 250' to reach the main. I have 1 (which is the local Country Club) that is 1500' to the main. Luck have it there is 4 C/O's to work from.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Here in NE Missouri with all the hills and hollers it can run from 50' to 250' to reach the main. I have 1 (which is the local Country Club) that is 1500' to the main. Luck have it there is 4 C/O's to work from.


I have seen a few like that in So Cal. thay like to build on hillside don't you know and the sewer almost always runs out the back and down the hill :whistling2:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I think our largest drum is a k750 with 3/4" loaded. I don't remember the length for sure but I think it's 75'. I could definitely see it holding 125' maybe a little more of 5/8" and I think that would be a handy setup. I don’t usually run into anything larger than 4" and even then if you're careful the 5/8" will handle 6" pipe but you have to be real gentle. The only time I have kinked a cable was when my boss forced me to snake a 4" line that I knew was collapsed but he refused to believe, that was 5/8" cable and it took a lot of force. Usually the head snaps/bends at the weld before the cable kinks especially when the head is a quick fix.

The 750 is a bit taller than our other snakes but it's a very nice machine. Although it would be handy most of the weight is the cable and rarely do I need longer than 100' in which case I just switch drums. You have to make sure your second drum has an oem head as the fixer heads are close to impossible to get through the feeder.


----------



## plumberfarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

I think I am going to go with the k750 you can put 125 in that machine. I have lost two jobs in the last week that were just over my 100ft reach I talked to the guys from the other companys that opened them. They all have sectional machines they seem like they would be messy in finished basements or bathrooms were you have to pull the stools. I also thought about buying an extra 25' and pushing down the line then hooking it to the machine to get 150' Thanks for all the suggestions guys I didn't know there were so many brands of machines out there locally I only have access to rigid and general thanks again!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberfarmer said:


> I think I am going to go with the k750.


I would suggest going with the K-7500 as it is a much better machine than the K-750 and has an inner drum...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Redwood said:


> I would suggest going with the K-7500 as it is a much better machine than the K-750 and has an inner drum...


What does the extra $1000.00 get you between the two of them.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

the power


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> the power


More testicular function, and better stair climber, an inner drum which greatly extends cable life and makes it harder to flip the cable in the drum...

Prolly a few other things too...

You'd have to check them both out on Ridgid...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I would suggest going with the K-7500 as it is a much better machine than the K-750 and has an inner drum...



Absolutely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

*125&quot; + 5/8&quot; Drum Machine*



Debo22 said:


> What does the extra $1000.00 get you between the two of them.



A motor that gears down when you hit a stoppage. A better feeder. More ergonomic. You can run the machine in a vertical position by placing it on its handles or flip up stair climbers(I'd use the handles personally). Plus the other features Red and Bobby mentioned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a k7500 at my disposal and bought a k60 about a month ago. I won't drag the k7500 out unless I absolutely need it.

The k60 has handled everything and done it well. 85% of my work is inside as well and so far, I have yet to make a mess (use the guide hose!!)

It's a bit more setup (between the machine, cable, augers, guide hose) but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love the way a sectional operates. I feel like the cable talks to me more and I honestly don't feel like it makes any more of a mess.


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Redwood said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest going with the K-7500 as it is a much better machine than the K-750 and has an inner drum...
> ...


A lot.... Worth it


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Tounces said:


> I'm curious where you live that you regularly need 125-150 ft cable?
> 
> Maybe 1 out of 30 here are more than 100 ft.
> 
> ...


Here I'd say 1 in 7 are over 100' I have seen several homes with 200+ feet clay and only 1 cleanout in the basement, what makes it worse is that the lines will run through several different property lines making a second cleanout pointless.

The 1065 advertises 162' of .66 btw. I use 155 of 3/4 in mine(well my boss's) it's an ok machine after that POS dinky little 4/10 horse brake motor burned up and got replaced with a 3/4 hp auto reverse motor. The feeder head is a pita to maintain and requires disassembly to grease. The cheap crappy aluminum power feeder mounting brackets break every 6 months or so. The little bitty wheels barely elevate the base off the ground. It's like a damn plow making pulling it through a long yard with low spots or after a heavy rain is a nightmare. Snow has to be shoveled out of the way, no question. The frame angles past the stair rollers making it a real b!tch to get it up really tall steps. Forget spiral stairs or 23" doorways/ hallways. It turns a lot of could be 1 man jobs into 2 man jobs. Just a few reasons I hate the 1065 and love sleds. I'm sure I'm missing a few but it's been along day and I'm exhausted.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I have to install a cleanout every 75' in new stuff in Cali


----------



## plumberfarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

Well just thought I would update everyone I bought a k60 all my buddies ine the area have sectional machines and talked me in to one no body has the k60 though they all have k75 and 1500s I have used it once man did it feel awkward and I only needed two sections I suppose I will get better themore I use it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberfarmer said:


> Well just thought I would update everyone I bought a k60 all my buddies ine the area have sectional machines and talked me in to one no body has the k60 though they all have k75 and 1500s I have used it once man did it feel awkward and I only needed two sections I suppose I will get better themore I use it.


Like any professional tool, it takes expertise and experience to get the full benefits.


----------

